# Clarification on settlement fund



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am traveling to Canada as a skilled worker in July 2014. I am planning to apply for PR and have all the documents ready with me except settlement funds.

Once I land in Canada I can apply for PR without funds proof, but I worried if the celling will reach by then. So I want to apply now itself from India.

My question is, since I don't have enough funds can I provide property document worth of 40000CAD and will attach the copy of my visa, work permit, offer from my company (in Canada) as supporting documents? Also will write a declaration letter stating that I will land in Canada by July 14 and request them to exempt me from settlement funds requirement.

In this case will they accept my application? If you have any other suggestions, please let me know.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot enter as a PR without the required funds in cash. Ownership of property will not suffice.

I don't understand your second paragraph. It suggests that you have a job offer from a company with a LMO to hire you on a TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot enter as a PR without the required funds in cash. Ownership of property will not suffice.
> 
> I don't understand your second paragraph. It suggests that you have a job offer from a company with a LMO to hire you on a TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


Thanks for your response. As per the rule, if you are working in Canada as skilled worker when you are applying for PR you don't have to show proof of funds. But in my case my travel is confirmed for July 14, but I don't what to wait till July to apply. because the quota per occupation (1000) might get filled before that.

So I am think of applying now itself and write a letter along with other proofs (Visa, workpermit) to convince the visa office to accept my application without proof of funds (as I will anyway become a skilled worker in Canada starting this July 2nd week). 

By the way I am going on a intra company transfer for 1 yr and my work permit is LMO exempted. 

What do you think?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Steve_SAP said:


> Also will write a declaration letter stating that I will land in Canada by July 14 and request them to exempt me from settlement funds requirement.



Why would they exempt you when everyone else coming into the country via that route has to meet that requirement?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Becoming a PR requires you to provide proof that you have funds (cash) to support yourself.


----------

